# weird peeing habits



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

My puppy Louis is 16 weeks old and is potty trained except recently hes had a few accidents that seem bizarre. He is trained to go on pads becaue I live in an apt and he is doing really well with no accidents except for these two. Louis recently got a new bed because I wanted to have one over by the tv so he could lounge with me. His regular bed is in his play pen which is where he sleeps at night and stays when I am not home. I started by introducing his bed slowly by placing is near me while I was sitting on the ground so he would get curious and come over. I then got him to sit in it and then lie down in it by using commands. Up to this point he was good. Then since he felt comfortable with the new bed, I let him scratch at it and mold it so it would get comfortable for him which is what he did with his other bed when I first got it for him. Out of no where, he pees in the new bed and then just walks away. I was so shocked because it seemed to like he liked it. Why did he do this and how can I keep him from doing it again. He also peed on his blankie that he usually sleeps with. One day when I got home, he had pulled it out of his bed so it was on the ground and when I picked it up, I had noticed it was damp so I smelled it and it was peed on. I am so confused because before he saw this blankie as a comfort item that he slept with so why would he pee on it. Any reasons for why he would do this and how I can keep him from doing it again. Before these two instances, he was so good at peeing and pooping only on the pads.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First I would have the vet check a urine sample for infection. 

It is not that unusual for a dog to pee on a new bed...I've heard many different theories behind it, but bottom line is it happens. Wash the bed and toss a towel that has been in his other bed over it and reintroduce it. 

As for him peeing in his own bed, that makes me wonder if he's got an infection...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

In general, a Maltese is not going to be reliably potty trained at only 16 weeks!

At 16 weeks, he is still a baby and virtually everything he does is still new to him. Peeing on his probably is doggy speak for him claiming it as his.

As an example, we consider Rocky & Max reliably potty trained sometime around 9 months of age. However, even then very simple changes, such as when we moved some furniture around resulted in an episode of marking.

Just wash his bed and continue doing as you are. Don't allow much freedom unless you know his bladder to be empty. If he has an accident on something which is not so easily washed, use a enzyme neutralizer so he does not pick up on that scent in the future. They like routine and are upset by change, so keep this in mind. Also, sometime between now and no later than when he is 6 months, get him neutered.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki marked every bed/blanket I brought in the houseuntil I figured out a remedy that works for us. Now when I get something new, I wash the item first with one of my shirts and one of Nikki's blankets, then give it to her.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I'll try washing it with some of my things so it smells more familiar. He's getting neutered in 2 weeks and they took some blood on tuesday which was normal so I dont think its an infection. Hopefully the neuter will control the marking. Thanks for the suggestions, it didn't occur to me that it probably smelled weird to him because I just saw it as new, fresh, and clean. Im still baffled about the blankie though, he loves it so much because it has a duckie head on it that squeeks. He carries is around from time to time to chew on the duckies face and it always goes with him in the dog carrier when he goes out.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack did the exact same thing! He'll be great for months, then one day he'll pee on his blanket. I still am at a loss as to why that happens!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo pees on anything new :blush: I have to keep everything new away from him/
I bought new running shoes and I went to put them on and I felt something wet and it was my sock :w00t: 
He did pee pee in my shoe!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I was pissed though.
I cleaned it and disinfected it. I just have to keep everything new away , it is what it is.
Good Luck


----------

